# Curry



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

On Meridian (southern) ITV news, 6pm Friday 12th January '18.

Curry for 30-40 being flown to Bordeaux tomorrow.

Someone did not like the French curries and has arranged this, at a price. 

Curry is not a favourite of mine, but what ever takes your fancy. If you can, why not do it.

I really hope they enjoy it.

Kind regards.

p-c


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Being keen on a good curry we noticed a distinct lack of Indian Restaurants on our travels through France, certainly not like home.

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Seen a few 'Chinoise' but no Indian cuisine.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Before you leave home to go for a Curry, always remember to put a Toilet Roll in the Fridge. :laugh:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> On Meridian (southern) ITV news, 6pm Friday 12th January '18.
> 
> ...


Nothing compared to the number of Haggis that Macsweens of Edinburgh send out for Burns Night.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazingly we have 3 Indian and 3 Chinese restaurants within walking distance here in Armacao de Pera Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

One of the best curry houses I've been to is in Vilamoura 

I love a good curry, could happily live on it probably


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far not found anything good in Vilamoura except the automatic car wash.
We tend to go to Quartera Wednesdays for the market and Gypsy trash after.
We love winding up into the hills to experience some dish of the day.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

raynipper said:


> So far not found anything good in Vilamoura except the automatic car wash.
> We tend to go to Quartera Wednesdays for the market and Gypsy trash after.
> We love winding up into the hills to experience some dish of the day.
> 
> Ray.


I love Vilamoura and especially the Natraj Indian. We hire a villa right on the edge of Vilamoura/quarteira. We usually have a night or two eating out around the marina but the rest of the time we've got a few favourite snack bars and small restaurants we keep returning to


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I made a butter chicken and pork curry tonight with vegetable rice. Yep thats right. Me! 

It blew my head off though. I usually chuck in a load of chilli flakes to give it some welly but prolly overdid it a bit. Im sure Mrs D (who only had two mouthfuls) will be out of A&E in the morning. I hope so as there is the washing up to do.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Historical I think, UK and Portugal had possessions in India. France didn't. 

Dick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> Historical I think, UK and Portugal had possessions in India. France didn't.
> 
> Dick


Not so sure Dick as there weren't any Vietnamese eating houses. >

Terry


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> Historical I think, UK and Portugal had possessions in India. France didn't.
> 
> Dick


Absolutely spot on....Goa....Portuguese...home of the Vindaloo....loads of Vietnamese restos in France. A few Indians, but I never found a good one when we lived there. The French also , in general, do not like hot spicy food so even if you find an Indian, they can only cook mild !
Portugal, on the other hand...we'll...in Tavira near us, there are 5 curry houses and you will not be unhappy with the food in any of them....cheap too...!
Garcia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you really want a decent curry, you have to visit Bradford, I've lived here since 1970 when there were very few asians, most worked either in the mills weaving or in a curry house, yet to actually find an indian working in one though.

Anyway, back then pre PC (the real world) you'd get rumours one very strong one but grossly untrue was that the Kashmir curry house was opened next door to the morgue for a reason, well it was the 70's and people believed anything back then, but whilst the rumour may be untrue, the facts are they were almost next door to eachother.

The curries locally are seriously good though, so much competition keeps it this way.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Or you could come to my place!

Durban is the curry capital of Africa. Here there is the largest Indian community outside of India.

I know I've said this before, so forgive me those who remember, Durban is the home of the bunny chow. It is not an Indian incarnation of a curry, but a unique and practical solution to a very mundane problem. 

Way back in time before the invention of Tupperware, the Bania (a caste of Indians) used a loaf of bread as a 'lunch box' in which to carry their curry to work, traditionally it was a veg curry. It's an institution now and everybody loves a bunny chow. 1/4 bunny for smaller eaters, 1/2 bunny for the hungry. That's a 1/4 or 1/2 of a loaf of square white bread filled with curry of your choice - mutton, chicken, beef, veg, bean. Sambals are piled on top along with the inner of the bread, which you use to mop up the gravy. 

Then of course you can have your curry in a rolled up roti, or with the traditional yellow rice.

Durban curry (of Gujerati origin) is strong, red and hot. Definitely no yellow curries with coconut milk. And there is nothing more moreish than homemade curried beef mince or potato samoosas (mooo not moh) with a hint of tongue tingling green chilli.

Bye now... off to my local takeaway.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mungry now, but it's a ****** for tea tonight.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't SA the murder capital of the world Viv. Or has it slipped from No.1 position. As for Bradford and the abuse by Asians history, thats another no go area curry or no curry.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you really want a decent curry, you have to visit Bradford, I've lived here since 1970 when there were very few asians, most worked either in the mills weaving or in a curry house, yet to actually find an indian working in one though.
> 
> Anyway, back then pre PC (the real world) you'd get rumours one very strong one but grossly untrue was that the Kashmir curry house was opened next door to the morgue for a reason, well it was the 70's and people believed anything back then, but whilst the rumour may be untrue, the facts are they were almost next door to eachother.
> 
> The curries locally are seriously good though, so much competition keeps it this way.


I preferred the Karachi, used to go there a lot in the '70s.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> As for Bradford and the abuse by Asians history, thats another no go area curry or no curry.
> 
> Ray.


Not sure what you mean there Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No go area Kev is somewhere I would choose not to go. Like Baghdad or The USA.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We go there often, no more trouble there than any other big city Ray.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Being keen on a good curry we noticed a distinct lack of Indian Restaurants on our travels through France, certainly not like home.
> 
> Terry


Yes we noticed that but strangely they seem to have loads of Pizza houses.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Isn't SA the murder capital of the world Viv. Or has it slipped from No.1 position. As for Bradford and the abuse by Asians history, thats another no go area curry or no curry.
> 
> Ray.


It all depends on where you live and who you associate/identify with. They've been bumping off quite a few ANC politicians lately. And if you're an imported Asian with a surname beginning with G____ and living in Sax 'n the wold you could be on the endangered list. Oh no, they've all ducked off to Dubai with their Trillions! Clever fellows, that lot. Soon to be followed by uncle jay-zee, once the 'sticks like crazy' has been crow-bar'd off! A laff a minit! :grin2:

Some are lucky enough to live in their secure wh*te enclaves, where the risk is relatively low.


----------

